# BMW Lease Rates - March 2007



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Rates and Residuals - Effective 3/5/07*

These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer is not obligated to offer these rates. Rate programs listed in *BOLD* may have a higher payment and/or rate than a bank program. You can compare these through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Add 2% to Residual Value for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*2007 BMW 328Ci Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 328xi Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 328i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 328xi Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 328i Wagon * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 328xi Wagon * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 335i Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00170 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00170 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 335i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00160 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00160 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 335xi Sedan *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 525i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00085 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00085 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 525xi Sedan* / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00150 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00150 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 530i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00085 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00085 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 530xi Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00165 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00165 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 530xiT Wagon * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00135 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00135 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 550i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW M5 Sedan* / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
*36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 650CiC Convertible * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate
*36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 51% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW M6 Convertible * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 72% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
*36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 50% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 650Ci Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate
*36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW M6 Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
*36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 48% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 750i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 750Li Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW 760Li Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00190 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00190 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV* / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 75% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 65% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV* / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00220 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00220 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV* / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00210 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00210 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 73% of MSRP - .00110 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00110 Base Money Factor Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Base Money Factor Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00320 Base Money Factor Rate*

*2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 73% of MSRP - .00090 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00090 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW Z4 M Convertible * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 52% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*2007 BMW Z4 M Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
*48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*
*60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate*

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Capitalized Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Monthly Depreciation
(Capitalized Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest
Monthly Depreciation + Monthly Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*For more leasing information visit LeaseCompare.com*.

-Tarry Shebesta, OCLC
Certified Lease Consultant


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

thank you for being a day or so ahead of schedule.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

And a new format!

On the models with rates in BOLD, you may want to look at an alternative to BMWFS as a lease source.


----------



## 85mm (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you! Has Mercedes come out with theirs yet? Deciding between the X5 and GL450.


----------



## TestnDoc (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Are those numbers for the 760Li right? Also do have numbers for the 7 series INDIVIDUAL?? Thanks


----------



## uncleozzy (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh man, .00320 across the board on the 335xi sedan? Please tell me this is a mistake like the 328i coupe last month!  Stupid new model ... oh well, maybe it'll come down in April when people start forgetting about winter.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting these. Any rates available for the 335i convertible?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

No 335i convertible right now.

I did just add the 335xi to LeaseCompare.com here:
http://www.leasecompare.com/quick_l...sionID=12512458&SelectedTerm=36&QuickQuote=-1

Rates are better than BMWFS.


----------



## BMWTL (Dec 23, 2006)

Terry or anyone who have any knowledge/experiences on the below topic:

I signed a prelim. paper at MF 0.019 for a 328i sedan back in Feb. If the car makes it out here by the end of March, should I ask for the new MF of 0.00125? It is a hugh saving for me. Is float down thing automatic? Should I demand it?

What happens if the car comes in April (60 days after signing the paper)?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

Any dealer: What are the bmwfs numbers for the 335 convertible for March. 

24/36 months would be nice please help.

Thanks


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

schley said:


> Any dealer: What are the bmwfs numbers for the 335 convertible for March.
> 
> 24/36 months would be nice please help.
> 
> Thanks


Adrian posted the residuals on the 3 series board over the weekend. Programs are 24, 30, 36, 42 and 48 months. I assume that the standard MF is .00320. I just priced out a a 335i today for ED and 30 month programs produced the lowest monthly payment.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192374


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

caveatesq said:


> Adrian posted the residuals on the 3 series board over the weekend. Programs are 24, 30, 36, 42 and 48 months. I assume that the standard MF is .00320. I just priced out a a 335i today for ED and 30 month programs produced the lowest monthly payment.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192374


I saw those residuals but I'm still not exactly sure if the mf is .00322 or .00320, or possibly lower as someone is reporting a .00295 from a dealer without MSD's.

Por favor


----------



## dholding (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't think it was still possible to order a 525 or 530? :dunno:


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

dholding said:


> I didn't think it was still possible to order a 525 or 530? :dunno:


You can't but you can buy one off the lot.


----------



## enkur (Oct 12, 2006)

2007 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan / Compare Bank Lease Programs HERE

24 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 58***37; of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate


What the heck is a Alpina B7?????


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*More data needed...*

Can you please post the residuals and MF buy rate for a 335 Coupe, 24mo, 10k mi?
(Sedan too, if possible).

Many thanks...


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

adc said:


> Can you please post the residuals and MF buy rate for a 335 Coupe, 24mo, 10k mi?
> (Sedan too, if possible).
> 
> Many thanks...


See the top of Tarry's post - for 10K leases just add 3% to the 15k residuals he has listed. The MF is the same as Tarry posted for the 15k lease.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

caveatesq said:


> See the top of Tarry's post - for 10K leases just add 3% to the 15k residuals he has listed. The MF is the same as Tarry posted for the 15k lease.


Ah, thanks. I must have been blinded by the anticipation.


----------



## macbain (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is a question for the leasing experts - I am buying an E93 and can't decide whether to lease for 30 or 42 months - lease payments are about the same (mainly due to the huge cap cost reduction of the ED discount). Assuming BMW charges a MF of 0.0032 (because it's a new model), but has the decent residuals (67***37; for 30 months and 56% for 42 months) is it likely that I find a better deal on a lease for this car from "Lease compare"??

Also, if I go with BMWFS - should I go for the 30 or 42 month lease for this car? I am asuming that going with 30 month is better as long as I am willing to do another ED trip for a new car to get the cap cost reduction again.

Last question - typically when will the lease rates on the new E93 come down - I assume when the new M3 launches in the fall. I am assuming they will settle eventually (within a year) in the E92 money factor range, and with that assumption it's also better to go with a 30 month lease now and then just get another E93 when that lease is up to get the benefit of a much lower money factor that shoudl be on offer at that time.

Please let me know any advice and how my assumpions/train of though are?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

enkur said:


> 2007 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan / Compare Bank Lease Programs HERE
> 
> 24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
> 36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
> ...


Shhhhh - its a secret off menu item.

http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2006/02/17/210978.html


----------

